# Topics > Robotics > Androids >  Alan Turing, android robot, Russia

## Airicist

Contributors:

Neurobotics

Nanosemantics

Lexy

----------


## Airicist

Robot Alan Turing at Startup Village 2015

Published on Jul 10, 2015




> Alan Turing’s incarnation made by three companies: «Neurobotics», «Nanosemantics» and «Lexy». Animatronic figure with artificial intelligence: understands human natural speech, embody Alan Turing’s personality, has 9 animatronics degrees of freedom for face muscles

----------

